# Layout



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In prior posts I included pictures of some of my current and previous American Flyer Christmas layouts. My modeling skills are definitely limited! Considering that, about one year ago we made the decision to have a permanent S gauge layout professionally constructed. In July we signed a contract and began the design process. When the design was completed and approved the design was then modeled in AutoCad 3D. The layout structure modules were then cut out on a CNC machine from the AutoCad files and first assembled in the shop this week so I thought a few picture would be of interest.
This photo shows one of the corner modules.








This photo shows the general arrangement of the layout. The overall dimensions are 20' long by 17' wide. It is an around the walls design with a center peninsula for yards, a turntable and roundhouse.








In this picture the metallized tape under the roadbed is visible.








One of the custom made #8 turnouts is visible here.








Finally, here are some of the bridges under construction that will be used on the layout.








The track is the recently released MTH product. Despite the packaging claims it micrometers out to code 138. It appears identical to the prior SHS runs. The minimum curve radius is 30", measured to the centerline. The layout theme is suburban Pittsburgh sometime in the 50's. It is evident a lot of work is yet to be done.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow.
this one will be a nice layout.
I am O, 2 rails. I was very close to be S gauge 15 years ago because the lack of equipment and scenery. But today look different, beside I can make my own buildings.
Keep us posted.
Andre.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Andre, I am hoping you will release some S scale buildings I can include on the layout.


----------



## oldflyernut (Feb 17, 2016)

Tom,
How impressive. Only in my dreams would a layout be as impressive as this. Can't wait to see the progress.

Bruce


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is going to be one nice layout! :smilie_daumenpos:

Fill in someone stupid like me on the purpose of the metallized tape under the roadbed.
What does it do?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> That is going to be one nice layout! :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Fill in someone stupid like me on the purpose of the metallized tape under the roadbed.
> What does it do?


As far as I know is to reduce noise. Aluminum tape absorb the low frequencies.
Andre.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Bruce, I never thought about one of these layouts either, but the more I saw the craftsman quality layouts people on this forum have built the more I realized I would never get to that level on my own. Commissioning this was not an easy decision and represents a lot of tradeoffs and "do withouts" in our lifestyle. 
Ed, the tape is a ground plane, or shielding for the Legacy system signal. In complex track plans with multiple levels and crossings the engines can receive multiple signals (not a good thing) that are slightly out of phase due to different signal path lengths.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

JEEESH!!!!!!!!.....OFS!!!!!


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

That is truly amazing. Best of luck. Looking forward to additional progress.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What impressive benchwork. This is going to be one very amazing
layout. By all means keep posting progress pictures.

Also, since it is going to be a very large layout, would you post
a drawing of it in the Members Layouts Forum?

Don


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Don and Don, thank you for the feedback. I should receive more progress pictures early next week. My wife and I will be visiting the builders shop March 23rd so I should be able to get some good progress pictures then. 
We often see feature articles of professionally built layouts in magazines but I thought the members of the MTF would like to see some behind the scenes, in progress details. Don, I will see what I can do about a track plan. I obviously have one but it is a series of built up file overlays.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Attached below is the basic track plan for the layout. Consistent with the title this is the visible track only. Visible track is 462' out of a total of 683' of track. About 100' of the hidden track is a reverse loop and staging tracks at a minus 6.5" under the center peninsula. The balance are the tracks in the tunnels and some additional reverse loops.
The black track is a twice around freight loop at mostly zero elevation connecting to the freight yard. The colors are a bit off in this scan but the middle loop is red and varies from 6" down to zero with several passing tracks. the upper loop is supposed to be green at 12" It is planned for the mainline passenger consists and is fed from a 6 track passenger station that is double decked above part of the freight yard.
Total turnouts required are 45. All had to be custom made using new MTH S gauge flex track rail.
L is a swing gate that is at the entrance to the room. G, C & B are planned as city buildings or fronts. D is a turntable with 4 stall roundhouse (the newer revision shows the roundhouse correctly.) I is a river crossing with several bridges.
View attachment Layout track plan, visible.pdf


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Attached are some additional progress pictures from today. By the way, sorry that the track plan requires opening a PDF to view, I tried multiple times but could not get it to show directly.
The first two pictures show one of the bridges, now painted but not yet weathered.
















Here are three of the five engines I sent for testing trackwork and clearances.








this is a view of a turnout after the ties were weathered








Finally this is a picture of one of the buildings for the layout along with a current picture of the actual building. It is about a mile from the house in which i grew up.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice building, and excellent model.

Andre.


----------

